# Best Yogurt ever!



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Alright, I have made yogurt before but northing this good! 

I read some where to mix 1 box of JELLO with 2 cups of yogurt and man is it good! I used a strawberry, keiwi , cherry mix! It was a very cool green color and tasted 110% better then the store stuff! Thought I should brag


----------



## Fauna (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok.... have to get more info. This is yogurt you made with goat milk... after it's done "cooking" .... you immediately add the dry jello mix to it? Or do you wait til it's chilled? Sounds like something I'll have to try!

Thanks!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

ok,

I "cooked" the yogurt over night. Took out and put in a cloth to strain. Made a thicker yogurt (cooled) Add jello. and mix. I ate the rest of it last night! I am out later to get some more jello. I loved it!!! 

You could try it different. maybe add it warm to get a thicker yogurt, but now Im gonna see what works best. Maybe in the spring I can sell this for alot more!!! LOL!


----------



## Fauna (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks!

If I can ever get enough milk saved up, I will have to try that! Been selling too much milk I really don't even have enough for my kids  Working on finding a few more goats though!

What do you use as your starter? I need to try something different so it's not so runny! Have you ever tried what's on the Fiasco web-site (the link) where it's supposed to be better for goat milk and make it thicker?

Fauna


----------



## Fauna (Jul 21, 2007)

And even more questions  (sorry!)

You let the yogurt strain over night....outside? It doesn't need to be refrigerated onced it's cooked? It won't start to develop bad bacteria?
Or is it straining in the fridge?

Fauna
(I really want to get this right )


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

To pop in and add my 2 cents....I culture mine overnight and get a really nice thick yogurt, no straining involved.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Suzyhomemaker, I think I'll try that. I let my yogurt sit for 6 hours but I find it is not as thick as I'd like. (It does taste wonderful though!) I think I'll let it sit overnight instead. After heating it I pour into an old "picnic jug" which is really a wide mouth 1/2 gallon glass jar inside an aluminum thermos like container that is lined (between aluminum shell and glass) with insulation. I found the jug in a thrift store for a buck or two, was so happy to come across it!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I make mine in my electric canner...in quart jars as that's the perfect amount for breakfast smoothies for the crew. It will hold 9 or so jars in a single layer seems doubling wouldn't work well. Set it on 85 overnight and it comes out very thick. have to see if I can't post up some pics.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I tried the instant pudding instead of the jello and it sets up great! That stuff is wonderful!

Sherry in GA


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

Sugar free or regular jello?

I've seen recipes for yogut that call for plain gelatin as a thickener; wonder if you could put the jello in with the starter?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like we need some folks to experiment with this, and let us know the results.

NeHi


----------

